# Wizzard lvl 40 Need Help :)



## Burna1337 (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Community ,

Ich spiele einen Wizzard momentan LVL 40 im 2 Akt "Nightmare"
Mein Problem/Frage ist das ich warscheinlich zu wenig DMG oder zu wenig Rüstung habe...

Ich mache laut Anzeige so 1350 DMG mit Waffenbuff und Rune und das kommt mir schon wenig vor ..
Ich habe meine Rüstung immer schön gesockelt (Gelb Topas stufe 5)
Weiß Jemand ob es  gut ist den 1. Akt Boss zu Farmen ?
Wie sieht/sah es bei Euch aus auf dem Lvl ?

Freue mich auf Antworten!

LG


----------



## Sethek (29. Mai 2012)

Huhu,

Ja, das ist in der Tat ein wenig "lüttich".
Ein Großteil Deiner dps kommt von der Waffe, solltest Du keine vernünftige finden, lohnt ein Blick ins AH, wenn Dein Schaden zu niedrig für die Gegner wird.

Bosse farmen ist generell ohne Neph-Buff (sprich level 60) eher unprofitabel...besser, man macht Gebiete, in denen man sich aktuell bewegt, immer wieder, sammelt den brauchbaren loot (der zwar um ~5 level unter dem eigenen liegt idR) ein und vertickt ihn im AH, um sich ne brauchbare Waffe auf level leisten zu können.
Ist leider so, dass wohl dank des Echtgeld-AHs D3 sehr darauf ausgelegt ist, Auktionen zu nutzen.


----------



## Burna1337 (29. Mai 2012)

Ah okay  
Im AH hab ich mich noch nicht umgeschaut ^^.
Dachte schon ich mache grob was falsch ^^ ...
Dann werd ich da mal reingucken und deinen Rat beherzigen und erledigte Abschnitte besuchen!^^


Mfg


----------



## Burna1337 (29. Mai 2012)

Was sollte man denn auf lvl 40 für einen DMG haben?


----------



## Sethek (29. Mai 2012)

Burna1337 schrieb:


> Was sollte man denn auf lvl 40 für einen DMG haben?



So viel, dass es komfortabel langt, das meiste Kroppzeug weglasern zu können, möchte man meinen 
Mein Wizztard (tm) hatteauf 40 gebufft so pi mal Daumen 3k, das war aber auch ein echter Edeltwink...denke, so 2k gebufft sollten reichen.


----------



## Geige (29. Mai 2012)

Bin jetzt 39 mit meinem WD und komme auf knapp 800 Schaden.
Bin ebenfalls in Akt 2 Alptraum und mähe mich ohne auch nur den Hauch von Problemen zu spüren einfach durch.

Kann es sein, dass du ohne Templer als Blocker und ohne Abstand spielst?
Sozusagen als Nahkampfsorc. Was anderes kann ich mir gerade garnicht vorstellen, wie man sonst
mit den DPS und auf dem Level so stark "fail" (Mir fällt kein besseres Wort ein) kann?!


----------



## Burna1337 (30. Mai 2012)

Danke für den Tipp 
Habe gestern ein bischen gefarmt und war im AH jetzt komm ich mit buff über knapp 2K DMG + 20%DPS ist jetzt 
viel angenehmer zu spielen 

Zu der Frage mit dem Templer ich spiele mit einem Freund der einen Hexenmeister spielt gleiche Stufe haben noch keinen 
Tank aber da arbeitet jemand dran der seid 2 Tagen spielt 

Ich denke ich bin im AH auch ganz gut weg gekommen : 1 Hand Stab + Buch nebenhand (Gold gute werte ) für insgesamt 30000 Gold.

MFG


----------



## Burna1337 (30. Mai 2012)

Was ich noch gerne wissen würde ist mit welchem Build Ihr spielt?

Ich habe zum Co-OP spielen 

( Eisregen,Diamantenhaut,Waffenbuff,Archon: Arkangeschosse,und diesen Todesstrahl) 

Mfg


----------



## Burna1337 (30. Mai 2012)

Für das CO-OP Spiel hab ich mir nun dieses Build überlegt ! 

http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/wizard#aiXlSO!YXf!YbZZZZ

Was haltet ihr davon Müll/Brauchbar ^^ 

Freu mich auch Eure Antworten 

Mfg


----------



## floppydrive (30. Mai 2012)

Ganz ok ich würde aber lieber Teleport mitnehmen und vielleicht die Hydra oder den Archon.

&#8364;dit: Weiterhin lieber den Orb statt Disintegrate


----------



## Burna1337 (30. Mai 2012)

Dieses Build hab ich in einem D3-Forum gefunden es scheint mir aber so als wäre man dann 
immer OOM http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/calculator/wizard#ciXlmS!YXW!bbZZZZ 
oder seh ich das Falsch?!


----------



## Trenix (30. Mai 2012)

In dem Build ist auf jedenfall kein Zauber drinne den man ununterbrochen casten kann.
Es kommt aber auf die Spielweise drauf an.


----------



## Burna1337 (30. Mai 2012)

Trenix schrieb:


> In dem Build ist auf jedenfall kein Zauber drinne den man ununterbrochen casten kann.




Das ist mir schon aufgefallen  ^^ Die Frage ist OB es spielbar ist... wenn ja kommen da Sehr hohe DPS zahlen zustande denke ich 

Vieleicht spielt ja hier im Forum auch jemand so ^^


----------

